# Blind Kid?



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Most of you know by now Hope had twin doelings, one of which is NQR (Not Quite Right.)

When she was born and standing, she literally ran away from momma, toddled across the field until I went and got her. She would walk around with her head down until she bumped into a wall of the barn, or a corner, and seem confused. 

She responds to sound, but cannot find the teat on her own. I have to put her up to it, and even then she tries to grab my fingers instead of the teat. 

I waved my head at her eyes and she didn't respond, but honestly I have no idea.

Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are the eyes clouded over ?

Any other symptoms.... like not to good on the feet... or ect?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

No cloudiness that I can see. She walks with her head down a lot, as if "feeling" her way. Will stumble over things. I'm about to bring her back in and try to startle her with my hand again after she relaxes


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...that is odd. I've never dealt with a blind kid. Does she get around ok? Like does she follow her mom at all? How is her health? Is she getting enough to eat? 

I hate to say it, but if she is in fact blind, the most humane thing would probably be to put her down.  You may want to take her to the vet to find out and then decide what to do. I sure to hope and pray that she isn't blind and is just one of those "slow" kids.  Keep us posted!

Epona: We posted at the same time, but take your finger and flick toward each of her eyes and see if you get any response.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I dunno, it's SO HARD to tell. I THINK she is responding to visual stimuli. I brought her inside and she's looking UP at the bed where the Boxer puppy is staring at her. She's looking around. I have some Dan Active yogurt. She took 3ccs of it, how much more can/should I give.

KW if you check the thread on Hope's Twins, you'll read about how she is NQR. However when I went outside to get her, she was laying right next to Hope, so that is a positive sign.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm watching her walk around and its confusing. One minute she appears to be fine the next she'll walk into something and then back away. She's laying down now and I'm going to keep an eye on her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt putt down a goat just because its blind - I had a blind goat here once and he did just fine. Cute handsome fellow he was.

maybe she is only blind in one eye or she might have limited vision - like everything is blurry


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Has been watching NQR and the jury is still out. She appears to be able to see at LEAST shadows or movement I think. I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing and just see where she goes from here. I know several blind critters who do just fine, so if she IS blind or partially blind, she can still have a good life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?id=nWCLpQ ... nd&f=false

arthrogryposis... is all I can find... on newborn blindness...I hope it isn't it.... 

All this... is new to me.... :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you, I read over that and it's hard to know. Keeper is perfectly normal. Very very strange...sigh.

This is very depressing for me, especially after Pepper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... I know... it isn't much help though.....as it is hard to say...I am sorry this is happening.... and I pray... it isn't serious.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Shine a small flashlight into her eyes...the pupil with get really narrow if she's able to see. I'm sure she's fine, she may just be "NQR".


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, she's an odd one..going to try the light later tonight, I tried it earlier but was having trouble. I need hubby home to hold her. I'm going to let her stay outside until the temps start to drop late tonight then I'll bring her in just in case.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive had some who do run from mom -- in efforts to learn their legs. But she seems a bit more odd and i am so glad she is taking a bottle and nursing when you put her to mom's teat.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah it's terribly odd! I'm also very glad she's eating, and as long as she'll nurse and use the bathroom, I'll do what I can for her


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

NQR is doing well still. Was sleeping in the barn near mommy when I went out. Got Hope up and had her nurse again. Watched her for a bit...she seems to be responding better to Hope and trying to at least look for the teat on her own. I hope she continues to improve as she gets a bit older. I am tempted to leave her outside with mommy and sister, as it's not going to drop below mid-50's tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... I pray ..... ray: ....she is getting better .....sounds like improvement...... :thumb:


----------

